# "Friend" thinks his wife is ugly



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a "friend" who is very shamed because of his true feelings. His wife can be cute when she takes care of herself. When she wears the right clothes and does her hair she is adorable.
But my "friend" feels very ashamed because she his wife is without her make up and does not have her makeup on he says she looks like a different person! My friend says she is actually ugly to him.
My friend feels very very shamed that he feels this way. He knows he is not knight on a horse. I don't ask my friend why he married her because that wont' do him any good. He is afraid of being judged but he can no longer deny his true feelings. What should my friend do? I feel very bad for him. Please only give serious advice. Do other men and woman suffer from this same sort of thing?


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Boy this is a tough one, it will be so hurtful for her to find out or does she? I think it's normal when you have a relationship for a while, our partners don't always seem so appealing, I would just hope he can see the whole package when he looks at her.....
Can he imagine life without her? He needs to change his mindset or this could cause trouble in his marriage....
good luck, tough one


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

I think it's really common. Two of my husband's friends are ashamed of their wives. One isn't actually married to the girl, but he has two kids with her.

The first one met his wife over the internet. She was really overweight and not very attractive when he met her. I mean, he already knew what she looked like. He married her anyway and then started complaining that he didn't like the way she looked. I think he was trying to save face because he thought his friends wives were prettier by societies standards. She's since got gastric bypass surgery and she looks much better now, but her new found confidence also has his share of problems. She spent $20,000 on clothes last year! 

The other guy who has two kids by a girl he's not attracted too, well they were together in high school. I think his is a case of being a late bloomer and feeling like he couldn't get anyone more attractive back then but now he can. He knows he should be with her, but he feels like he can get a better looking woman now so he doesn't marry her.


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the compassionate non judgmental replies. My friend grew up seeing his mother putting make up on every day of his life. She was fanatical about it. She probably had OCD. But she looked like a movie star and was a very beautiful woman with or without makeup. So I am sure that has something to do with his problem. However, his wife is not beautiful at all without make up. She is getting and saggy looking. He feel so guilty and wants it to change. But he also want out. It's so difficult. No, I am not a troll.


----------

